# nolva/exemestane advice



## mattsilf (Oct 5, 2015)

Developed a very painful lump next to my right nip. Im going to start the nolva at 20mg ed. Should i keep using my exemestane while on the nolva or cut it out til im done with it? Is there benefit to using both or am i wasting money?


----------

